# Can't Beat This Bargain - Chainsaw



## thebeatlesrgood (Nov 16, 2008)

I picked up a John Deere j3816 40 cc chainsaw today. I saw someone on craigslist try to acquire a free chainsaw through the wanted section due to lack of funds, well I have a lack of funds so i gave it a try on Freecycle and. i got an email from a woman who had the saw. she said she also got it for free on Freecycle and it wasnt running. She said her husband was able to get it to run but it wasnt oiling properly. So i figure this saw is going to be OLDDD, running choppy w/ the need to replace the oiler. Well i picked it up and it was pretty much a brand new saw i cant imagine it ever didnt run.  it started right up but the idle speed was maxed out so the blade was continuously running. So i adjusted the idle and throttle speeds and it runs beautifully. the engine doesnt miss a beat, stumble, nothing. i still need to test it out on the field but i have very high expectations with it. the chances are it wasnt oiling properly because the speeds were maxed out and it was exhausting a lot of smoke from the ultra rich gas. it came with a nice plastic case and a great chainsaw tool.

Man, but you cant beat that price, $0. i would have been happy with a small poulan or mcCulloch or some big box cheapy.

im having trouble finding information on this saw or a manual or anything. i think it might be made by efco but im not sure??? is it a midrange saw??? probably not a pro. what years did JD sell these. i dont know where are all the chainsaw buffs. computeruser im looking in your direction ;-)


----------



## sl7vk (Nov 16, 2008)

Gots to figure out who made that deere saw.....  

I'm going to guess Echo....

Great find!


----------



## flewism (Nov 16, 2008)

JD j3816 was made by Homelite,


----------



## kevin j (Nov 16, 2008)

john deere owned all or parts of homelite briefly.

acresinternet.com should have info on it.


----------



## thebeatlesrgood (Nov 16, 2008)

oh well i guess its not an efco or echo but it'll do. between my homelite and poulan it should hold me over until i can afford a Dolmar 5100 or the likes. i found a manual online and at least this one doesnt say in big bold letters FOR OCCASIONAL USE ONLY, unlike my poulan. 

btw the adjustment screws are hi carb, low carb, and idle. idle speed should be pretty easy to determine where to put it but how should i adjust the high and low carbs? thanks.


----------



## sl7vk (Nov 17, 2008)

thebeatlesrgood said:
			
		

> oh well i guess its not an efco or echo but it'll do. between my homelite and poulan it should hold me over until i can afford a Dolmar 5100 or the likes. i found a manual online and at least this one doesnt say in big bold letters FOR OCCASIONAL USE ONLY, unlike my poulan.
> 
> btw the adjustment screws are hi carb, low carb, and idle. idle speed should be pretty easy to determine where to put it but how should i adjust the high and low carbs? thanks.



I think that saw will treat you just fine....

Have fun with it and keep us posted as to your cutting results!


----------



## smokinj (Nov 17, 2008)

That is a pro saw i tried to buy one at the john deere dealership they dont sell them any more! (the dealer said they have issue with oiler) Buts whats funny the other saw they tryed to sell me didnt have any issues.(salesmen!)lol  Power to weight ratio is very good on that saw!


----------



## thebeatlesrgood (Nov 17, 2008)

yeah you just described my saw. i was cutting with it yesterday and it screams when you give it gas. it cut right through the 12 inch rounds i put in its path. after i was done i put it in its case, then an hour later i took it out again and oil was pooling in the case. so i think something is screwy with the oiler (hey it can be replaced) but man is this saw light. it cant weigh much more than 10-11 lbs with bar/chain/gas/oil, for 40 cc its pretty good.



			
				smokinj said:
			
		

> Buts whats funny the other saw they tryed to sell me didnt have any issues.(salesmen!)lol



 :lol: of course and if they had the j3816 and not the other one  me thinks the j3816 "wouldn't have any issues" :roll: .

but anyway thanks for clearing up this pro vs. mid thing a little and telling me what i wanted to here (even if its not true its still what i want to here  ) like i said before either way its better than my FOR OCCASIONAL USE ONLY poulan. if i use it for more than an hour it want to go to sleep, and mostve the time it does. You can tell the Deere it just dying to cut some real wood.


----------

